# Survival rates



## rachael (Mar 18, 2013)

Ive always wondered and have been recently asked what the survival rate for a clutch of eggs were. 

Lets say 10 eggs, what percent will hatch. 
and also 10 hatchlings, under standard care (knowledgeable but no pro) survive through adulthood (as pets and also in the wild)?

Three part question, but curious!


----------



## EricIvins (Mar 18, 2013)

There is no way this can be answered the way you would like.......

Hatch rates are going to be dependent on fertility rates, species, ambient conditions, etc.....

Hatchling survival rates are going to depend incubation, genetics, ambient conditions, species, etc.......

There is not a cookie cutter answer for any species.......


----------



## Tom (Mar 18, 2013)

Eric is right as usual.

I can tell you what I get with my sulcatas.

Hatch rate is generally 60-80% for me, with an occasional 100% clutch. This is really a function of fertilization as far as I can tell. My one super breeder male bred so much he injured his penis. I don't know if he will be able to father offspring ever again. My other male is much more laid back and doesn't try that hard.

Out of several hundred hatchlings only one didn't make it. Sulcatas normally hatch at around 90 days. This one hatched at 176 days and was very small and never quite right. I sent it to an experienced freind along with two other hatchlings and it just never thrived and died after about two months. 100% of my other "normal" hatchlings survive and grow with no problems. I've had a few that were accidentally killed by their "end users", but I don't see how that can be avoided.

In the wild I have seen estimates of 1000-3000 hatchlings die for every one that makes it to adulthood. Not saying these are accurate scientific provable figures, just what I have read. I'm sure this will vary with the species and the area.


----------



## bigred (Mar 18, 2013)

Pretty hard to give a good answer on this one with all the different species. The only thing I have ever hatched is redfoot tortoises. I really do wish I would have kept better records but I havent. Several hundred redfoot eggs have been hatched here and I have not had one hatchling die yet while in my care. No way of telling how many live to adults when they are not in your care. My hatch rate would be 95% to 100% . MOST people that sell hatchlings are not able to keep track of the hatchling once its sold


----------

